# Which Longchamp Le Pliage tote is best?



## g.megg

I'm 5'0 and petite and I want to purchase a Longchamp Le Pliage tote bag. However, I'm not sure if I should get one in medium or large. I will be using this bag for practically everything, mainly for books and stuff for school. I hear the large is best for school, but I'm afraid it will be too big or hang too low and swamp me or make me look shorter. I've looked up comparison pictures of both, but I'd rather hear some opinions. What do ya'll think?


----------



## ocmommy

Hi there  

Well, if you need it to hold anything other than basic purse stuff (wallet, makeup pouch, etc), you will most definitely need the large. The medium will not hold a textbook unless it's the size of a paperback. I have both sizes and am 5'1", both look good.   Good luck!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Go with the large. I have the medium as my everyday bag and it can't hold much more than a water bottle and basic necessities like a wallet, wristlet, phone, small umbrella, and small book. Here are links showing how much they can hold.

Medium: http://www.magnums.net/prod/2605089/Longchamp-Le-Pliage

Large: http://www.magnums.net/prod/2724089


----------



## ballet_russe

I suggest you try the bags IRL.  Order both from Saks or Nordstrom, then return what you don't want.  Medium is not big enough for a school bag in my opinion.


----------



## SusanMargaret

I'd go with the large, with short handles. There seem to be two lengths, one an 8" drop and the other a 12" drop. I'm tall and wish mine was the longer one. Oh well, an excuse to buy another one!


----------



## BooYah

i would go with the large too


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

SusanMargaret said:


> I'd go with the large, with short handles. There seem to be two lengths, one an 8" drop and the other a 12" drop. I'm tall and wish mine was the longer one. Oh well, an excuse to buy another one!



Are you sure there are three handle lengths for the large? The medium has an 8" drop and all of the large totes I've come across have a 12" drop. The large with short handles has a 4" drop.


----------



## BooYah

i have 5 large totes and they all have short handles.


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

^^ Sorry, I meant three handle lengths. I've only seen one size of long handled large totes, and they've been the 12" one. I've never seen the large short handled one IRL but it says it's only a 4" drop, not 8" like SusanMargaret said. I'm curious if a large with 8" does exist because it would be the perfect length for me.


----------



## BooYah

me too--either way, i have yet to see the large totes with with longer handles......


----------



## g.megg

ocmommy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Well, if you need it to hold anything other than basic purse stuff (wallet, makeup pouch, etc), you will most definitely need the large. The medium will not hold a textbook unless it's the size of a paperback. I have both sizes and am 5'1", both look good.  Good luck!


 

thank you by the way, does your large have the long handles or the short ones?


----------



## ballet_russe

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Are you sure there are three handle lengths for the large? The medium has an 8" drop and all of the large totes I've come across have a 12" drop. The large with short handles has a 4" drop.



there are not.  the "large sizes are"...


"shopping" (style 2724) -- no longer in production, but it had a 12" handle drop
""shopping" (style 1889) -- new version with slightly smaller drop.  it will replace 1889. I guess this is what *SusanMargaret *has.
"TYPE L" -- short handles 4", and like a travel duffle bag. it holds much more than the "shopping" style


----------



## g.megg

BooYah said:


> i have 5 large totes and they all have short handles.


 

thanks i plan on putting heavy books in it and i want to get one with long handles because i'm worried that after a while, the bag may put a lot of stress on my forearm. am i right about this, or is it really not a problem?


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

ballet_russe said:


> there are not.  the "large sizes are"...
> 
> 
> "shopping" (style 2724) -- no longer in production, but it had a 12" handle drop
> ""shopping" (style 1889) -- new version with slightly smaller drop.  it will replace 1889. I guess this is what *SusanMargaret *has.
> "TYPE L" -- short handles 4", and like a travel duffle bag. it holds much more than the "shopping" style



Thanks for clearing that up! I bought mine from Magnums which seems to only have the 12" handle drop one.


----------



## ballet_russe

g.megg said:


> thanks i plan on putting heavy books in it and i want to get one with long handles because i'm worried that after a while, the bag may put a lot of stress on my forearm. am i right about this, or is it really not a problem?



well, either you stress your forearm or stress your shoulder.  if you really care about your posture then a backpack is most friendly to your body.


----------



## doreenjoy

ocmommy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Well, if you need it to hold anything other than basic purse stuff (wallet, makeup pouch, etc), you will most definitely need the large. The medium will not hold a textbook unless it's the size of a paperback. I have both sizes and am 5'1", both look good.  Good luck!


----------



## seresy

I thought I wanted a medium, but when I tried on the bags, the large was a much more practical purchase for me. I have a large shopper with long handles and it's perfect for all of my purse stuff plus a couple of books and a magazine. It doesn't look as large when you pick it up as it does in pictures and is the most practical size for me (and I'm most definitely not into huge bags).


----------



## dreamscapexl

ocmommy said:


> Hi there
> 
> Well, if you need it to hold anything other than basic purse stuff (wallet, makeup pouch, etc), you will most definitely need the large. The medium will not hold a textbook unless it's the size of a paperback. I have both sizes and am 5'1", both look good.   Good luck!



I agree with this. I'm also 5'1" and using the Le Pliage for school, and I had to end up with the large one in order to fit everything in.


----------



## xIcyBluex

You can go try them on at Nordstrom. Have them call Magnums and do a price match since Magnums has 20% off right now.  This way you don't have to pay for shipping and wait for it.


----------

